# contigo / con vos (voseo)



## ramariel

En mi última visita a Buenos Aires mis amigos se rieron de mí cuando utilicé la palabra "contigo" (quiero hablar contigo) y me dijeron que para ellos es una forma anticuada que no se usa, ello dicen con vos. También lo oi por televisión y me di cuenta que de verdad nadie usa ese vocablo allí. ¿En algún otro lugar de habla hispana ocurre ese fenómeno?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Y tanto. Mire aquí, Sr.ramariel: poing

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## ramariel

No hablo del voseo en general sino con respecto a la anulación completa de la voz "contigo" y usar en su lugar "con vos". En mi Montevideo natal se decía "contigo" (ya que en algún lugar lo habré aprendido), pero hoy en día allí tampoco se usa, como en Buenos Aires.


----------



## Julvenzor

ramariel said:


> En mi última visita a Buenos Aires mis amigos se rieron de mí cuando utilicé la palabra "contigo" (quiero hablar contigo) y me dijeron que para ellos es una forma anticuada que no se usa, ello dicen con vos. También lo o*í* por televisión y me di cuenta *de* que de verdad nadie usa ese vocablo allí. ¿En algún otro lugar de habla hispana ocurre ese fenómeno?




No sabía que fuese motivo de risa; pero igualmente tiene su lógica, "contigo" es la forma para "tú", si allá se usa "vos"; pues sería "con vos" o "_convosgo_" (este último es broma).

Un saludo.


----------



## ramariel

Julvenzor:
¿Estás seguro que oí lleva tilde después de los arreglos/desarreglos de la ortografía?


----------



## Lexinauta

Eso de _que no se usa _es bastante relativo: yo diría que casi a diario oigo a alguna persona que —a pesar de usar en todos los demás casos un _perfecto _voseo— mezcla en su conversación el 'contigo', quizá influida por los doblajes de la TV.


----------



## Julvenzor

ramariel said:


> Julvenzor:
> ¿Estás seguro *de* que oí lleva tilde después de los arreglos/desarreglos de la ortografía?




Sí, en este caso no ha cambiado la tilde. Cuidado también con esos queísmos tan frecuentes hoy día. 

Puede que en Argentina esté perdiéndose el uso de "contigo" (ello corre a criterio de los argentinos); pero dados las producciones y doblajes tanto "latinos" como de origen español, la forma "contigo", si quiere seguir utilizándola, no les parecerá inusitada.

Un saludo.


----------



## murciana

ramariel said:


> Julvenzor:
> ¿Estás seguro que oí lleva tilde después de los arreglos/desarreglos de la ortografía?


Ya te ha contestado Julvenzor, pero si pinchas en este enlace del Diccionario de la RAE, y luego le das a *Conjugar*, podrás ver las formas verbales de los tiempos y cómo se escriben.
Saludos


----------



## oa2169

ramariel said:


> No hablo del voseo en general sino con respecto a la anulación completa de la voz "contigo" y usar en su lugar "con vos". En mi Montevideo natal se decía "contigo" (ya que en algún lugar lo habré aprendido), pero hoy en día allí tampoco se usa, como en Buenos Aires.



En mi ciudad natal, Santiago de Cali, conviven las tres formas: con vos, contigo y con usted.

Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel

Es que la declinación del pronombre personal vos es bastante caótica. En algunos casos toma las formas del "tú" y en otras queda el "vos". Que yo sepa, no hay ninguna declinación de "vos" que no sea el mismo "vos" o la correspondiente al "tú".

*Tú* sabes / *Vos *sabés
Voy *contigo */ Voy con *vos*
Seguiré sin *ti */ Voy a seguir sin *vos *(acá nunca diríamos "seguiré")
*Tu *dinero / *Tu *dinero
El dinero *tuyo */ El dinero *tuyo*
*Te *creo / *Te *creo


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Interesante.


----------



## lospazio

Es cierto que en la Argentina se oye a veces _contigo_ en lugar de _con vos_. Es una forma que me suena muy afectada. De cualquier manera, la forma predominante es, sin duda, _con vos._


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

ramariel said:


> En mi última visita a Buenos Aires mis amigos se rieron de mí cuando utilicé la palabra "contigo" (quiero hablar contigo) y me dijeron que para ellos es una forma anticuada que no se usa, ello dicen con vos. También lo oi por televisión y me di cuenta que de verdad nadie usa ese vocablo allí. ¿En algún otro lugar de habla hispana ocurre ese fenómeno?



Pues en *El Salvador*, salvo los publicistas y periodistas, empecinandos en hacernos un país "tuteante" a como de lugar, la inmensa mayoría de la población dice "con vos". Lo de "contigo" suena para nuestros oídos muy artificial y fingido.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

> *contigo*_ pron pers_ Forma compuesta de la preposición _con _y el pronombre personal de segunda persona _ti_: _¿Puedo hablar contigo?
> _ *Nota*. Su uso es poco frecuente en la Argentina.


 (Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina. _Voz Activa / Clarín_) http://www.clarin.com/diccionario


----------



## Ludaico

Pero sin embargo, el "Contigo aprendí", del gran Manzanero. 

(Sí, sí, ya sé, es de la América del Norte.)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ramariel said:


> pero hoy en día allí tampoco se usa, como en Buenos Aires.


No le pondría la firma a esa afirmación, estimado, por lo menos no de forma tan rotunda. Tal vez tenga que ver la edad, tal vez otros factores, pero no me sale con naturalidad decir "con vos".
Saludos


----------



## Migueles

ramariel said:


> En mi última visita a Buenos Aires mis amigos se rieron de mí cuando utilicé la palabra "contigo" (quiero hablar contigo) y me dijeron que para ellos es una forma anticuada que no se usa, ello dicen con vos. También lo oi por televisión y me di cuenta que de verdad nadie usa ese vocablo allí. ¿En algún otro lugar de habla hispana ocurre ese fenómeno?




Entiendo que ocurre en todos los lugares en donde se usa el voseo en lugar del tuteo. A saber: Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Guatemala,…



Saludos


----------



## autrex2811

ramariel said:


> En mi última visita a Buenos Aires mis amigos se rieron de mí cuando utilicé la palabra "contigo" (quiero hablar contigo) y me dijeron que para ellos es una forma anticuada que no se usa, ello dicen con vos. También lo oi por televisión y me di cuenta que de verdad nadie usa ese vocablo allí. ¿En algún otro lugar de habla hispana ocurre ese fenómeno?



Pues "contigo" es correcto por donde quiera que se le vea. Somos más los tuteantes que los voseantes. No le veo motivo de risa que se diga "iré contigo", así como yo no me río de los que dicen "con vos". Son formas de hablar.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No le pondría la firma a esa afirmación, estimado, por lo menos no de forma tan rotunda. Tal vez tenga que ver la edad, tal vez otros factores, pero no me sale con naturalidad decir "con vos".
> Saludos



El castellano argentino y el uruguayo no son la misma cosa, hay muchos restos del tuteo en Uruguay:


> *
> Voseo atípico* En Montevideo, toda zona sur y aledañas a la capital uruguaya no se utiliza el pronombre _"tú"_. En su lugar se usa _"vos"_ con una conjugación verbal de acentuación aguda. En el resto del país está más generalizado el uso del pronombre _"tú"_. En algunos casos se utiliza _"tú"_ pero con la conjugación correspondiente a _"vos"_, como por ejemplo: "tú tenés", en lugar de "tú tienes" o "vos tenés".
> *
> Tuteo*
> En la región fronteriza con Brasil del departamento de Rocha y en partes de los departamentos de Maldonado y de Lavalleja se prescinde del voseo en favor del tuteo,  particularidad que se debe supuestamente al origen castellano de su  población originaria. Otra teoría afirma que se debe a la influencia de  una variante del portugués de Brasil practicada en Río Grande do Sul.  Esta variedad es arcaica y utiliza el tuteo (y prescinde del voseo que  es la regla en el portugués moderno), por lo que se podría deducir la  existencia de esta variante a la influencia fronteriza con Brasil.



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Español_uruguayo


----------



## Gabriel

aprendiendo argento said:


> El castellano argentino y el uruguayo no son la misma cosa, hay muchos restos del tuteo en Uruguay:



El castellano argentino y el argentino tampoco. Muchas de las cosas que mencionás como diferencias entre el argentino y el uruguayo son diferencias que se dan entre distintas zonas de Argentina también.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Gabriel said:


> El castellano argentino y el argentino tampoco. Muchas de las cosas que mencionás como diferencias entre el argentino y el uruguayo son diferencias que se dan entre distintas zonas de Argentina también.



Está bien. 
Pero, ¿podés decirme dónde?
He pasado cinco meses en Jujuy y un mes en la Provincia de Corrientes, y nunca oí formas _contigo, vos tienes _o_ tú tenés _(y mucho menos _tú tienes_).
Hoy en día, gracias a la tv de Buenos Aires, los jóvenes no usan esas formas.


----------



## Anónimo3

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS ​​Usando el voseo, ¿cuál de éstas es correcta: «Fui muy claro contigo» o «Fui muy claro con vos»?


----------



## Tmtwd

Escuché los dos acá en Argentina. Escuché Lanata decir "contigo" pero generalmente se usa con vos.

Slds,

Tim


----------



## Pixidio

Lo más usual en Argentina es usar "con+ pronombre", no sólo con vos, también con él. No existe una alternativa para la primera persona ni para las del plural; y se usa la forma estándar. 
Tratándose de una segunda persona, se usa tanto con vos (forma más usual) y contigo (hablando se usa menos pero no es algo raro; en un escrito se suele ver más. No te confundás: no es propia de un registro particular: no es la más usada pero puede aparecer en cualquier contexto). Consigo sí que es muy rara, es casi exclusivo el uso de con él pero no se lo puede tildar de incorrecto y alguna que otra vez se escucha.
Por supuesto que ninguna de las formas es incorrecta ni más adecuada que las demás (salvo quizá consigo por lo poco extendida que está).


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá en mi barrio, siempre "con vos"; "contigo" no se usa nunca salvo que uno se esté haciendo el gracioso aposta y quiera sonar cursi. A mí en particular el "contigo" y el "tú eres" son las dos formas del "tú" que más afectadas me suenan. _cantas, quieres, oyes, pones, juegas (cantás, querés, oís,ponés, jugás) _son extrañas por inhabituales pero pasables. El _contigo_ y el _tú eres_ me dan escalofríos (si los *oigo* en mi entorno diario), excepto en alguna poesía, en una novela de hace un siglo o en alguna canción.


----------



## duvija

Nada, _contigo_ es lo común, pero si quieren pueden usar 'con vos', aunque suena ordinario...
O sea en tu pregunta, o las dos son correctas, o depende de la zona.


----------



## Pixidio

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por acá en mi barrio, siempre "con vos"; "contigo" no se usa nunca salvo que uno se esté haciendo el gracioso aposta y quiera sonar cursi. A mí en particular el "contigo" y el "tú eres" son las dos formas del "tú" que más afectadas me suenan. _cantas, quieres, oyes, pones, juegas (cantás, querés, oís,ponés, jugás) _son extrañas por inhabituales pero pasables. El _contigo_ y el _tú eres_ me dan escalofríos (si los *oigo* en mi entorno diario), excepto en alguna poesía, en una novela de hace un siglo o en alguna canción.



En mi caso contigo zafa pero tú eres es una patada a los tímpanos (si es eso posible), los verbos también me suenan artificiales y algunas formas del imperativo son irrisorias (pon, ve, sal). Como ves, más allá de la zona, el tema del voseo (no verbal y pronominal que es general), pero sí estos detalles también depende de quien hable.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Supongo que el voseo existe con unas reglas claras. Si alguien vosea, debe hacerlo consistentemente, sin mezclarlo con  el tuteo.Seguramente si voy a Buenos Aires y le digo a alguien "Oye amigo:¿podrías decirme en dónde queda la Plaza Primero de Mayo?. Te lo agradecería". No creo que nada le rechine en los oídos. Sabrá que no soy porteño. Pero si le digo: "Osheme, vos. ¿Me podés chevar a la Plaza Primero de Masho? ¿Podía ir contigo? Seguro se morirá de la risa.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, el 'voseo' tiene reglas claras según la región. En Uruguay hay mezcla. No solamente tendemos a decir 'contigo' y no tanto 'con vos', sino que muchísima gente usa el 'tú' con el verbo voseante (tú sos, tú querés, tú decís - y se considera un habla menos de amigos pero con un mínimo de cortesía), y hay zonas donde el 'tú' se mantiene completo, con verbo y todo. Y por supuesto preguntamos '¿puedo tutearte'? ( y no 'puedo vosearte', que creo que no se escucha en ningún lado).


----------



## Pixidio

En Córdoba (pasa algo similar en Buenos Aires) la mezcla no es tan nítida como en Montevideo pero la hay. El paradigma de conjugación que se usa es siempre el voseante para el pretérito y el imperativo, pero los demás se mezclan (aún tratándose de tiempos que tengan ambas formas; no es lo más usual pero tampoco diría que es raro), la alternancia contigo/ con vos es la norma y ser se conjuga siempre voseantemente.  A partir de eso, los detalles son muy variables entre regiones, provincias e incluso barrios de una misma ciudad. 

Lo que dije que me chirriaba es "eres", los imperativos del tú y -aunque los escucho a diario- no me acostumbro al presente del tú; es algo nuevo que se usa hace pocos años. Cuando yo era chico el voseo verbal se usaba para todos los tiempos, ahora se mezclan. ¿Porqué? no tengo idea; algunos locutores de radio empezaron a hacerlo y además en mi ciudad hay una universidad grande, con gente de todo el país que hablan raro y nos vinieron a contaminar nuestro hermoso voseo (nótese la ironía).


----------



## lospazio

Pixidio said:


> En Córdoba (pasa algo similar en Buenos Aires) la mezcla no es tan nítida como en Montevideo pero la hay. El paradigma de conjugación que se usa es siempre el voseante para el pretérito y el imperativo, pero los demás se mezclan (aún tratándose de tiempos que tengan ambas formas; no es lo más usual pero tampoco diría que es raro), la alternancia contigo/ con vos es la norma y ser se conjuga siempre voseantemente.  A partir de eso, los detalles son muy variables entre regiones, provincias e incluso barrios de una misma ciudad.
> 
> Lo que dije que me chirriaba es "eres", los imperativos del tú y -aunque los escucho a diario- no me acostumbro al presente del tú; es algo nuevo que se usa hace pocos años. Cuando yo era chico el voseo verbal se usaba para todos los tiempos, ahora se mezclan. ¿Porqué? no tengo idea; algunos locutores de radio empezaron a hacerlo y además en mi ciudad hay una universidad grande, con gente de todo el país que hablan raro y nos vinieron a contaminar nuestro hermoso voseo (nótese la ironía).



Me sorprende mucho lo que decís. ¿En Córdoba se usan las formas del imperativo con _tú_?


----------



## mateus-BR

aprendiendo argento

Con respecto a lo que usted dijo:

influencia de  una variante del portugués de Brasil practicada en Río Grande do Sul.  Esta variedad es arcaica y utiliza el tuteo (y prescinde del voseo que  es la regla en el portugués moderno).

Creo que usted se equivocó en ese punto. Mire porque.
Acá en Brasil no voseamos, sino 'ustedeamos'. El pronombre você/ vocês es equivalente a usted/ ustedes, igualmente conjugado como tercera persona. Lo que cambia es que en español la 'v' fue eliminada (vuestra merced - vusted), en português sería (vossa mercê - você).
El voseo en portugués moderno es considerado arcaico y es usado solamente en contextos religiosos, por ejemplo, religiosos suelen vosear a los santos, a dios. En una pequeña región del norte de Portugal siguen voseando, pero como segunda persona del plural, en los demás rincones sustituyeron 'vós por vocês', pero siguen usando el tu en vez de você.
Es cierto que acá en Brasil el tuteo suena poético dependiendo del contexto, pero esta variedad no es arcaica y es practicada no solo en Rio Grande do Sul, pero también en Portugal, Norte y Nordeste de Brasil y en países africanos.
Yo creo que el hecho de que todavía tutean en esos departamentos de Uruguay que usted mencionó, es que el voseo de allí comenzó a difundirse desde la región del Río de la Plata.
Un dato importante, acá en Brasil se considera el tuteo en Rio Grande do Sul como una influencia del castellano.

Un abrazo!


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

En gallego/portugués tenemos conosco (con nosotros) y convosco (con vosotros), que en castellano eran connosco y convusco, respectivamente.


----------

